# GM Terry Ryan to quit as Twins GM!



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is the latest on the Twins and their GM!

http://www.startribune.com/twins/story/1420419.html


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know that he has had a bad couple of years, but I think overall, this will hurt the Twins. He could find some diamonds in the rough!! Hopefully his replacement learned enough whil working with him that the Twins will be OK.
What is the bet that he will be a Yankee GM or consultant next year!!! I am betting someone is giving him some money to move with three weeks left in the season.


----------

